# Red Belly threw up



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I put him in my new tank, which I thought was fully cycled (parameters were good, ect.) He kinda acted like he was ok, then he started puking and ramming the hood of the tank. Needless to say, I put him in his original tank, where he seems to be fine. Could it have been ammonia?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow, never heard of or seen that...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Was he fed before the move? They will regurgitate if stressed shortly after eating.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Nope, I didn't want him getting sick by being fed right after the move. It had to of been last nights shrimp, last thing he ate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

just put him to his old tank for now. and if you can put some of the water from the old tank to the new tank before you transfer the P.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Stress after feeding your fish may cause them to barf. Feeeding too much can also cause them to barf.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You said "shrimp" fairly common if it was "_frozen shrimp_". Same can happen with _old beef heart_ that has been frozen for some time.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I only feed him one frozen shrimp a day (not frozen when given to him.) It was the shrimp from the night before I put him in there, he seems to be fine now, a little weird, but he's alive.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

if you plan on moving your fish dont feed them for 2 days cause they will throw up.


----------

